

The Pirate Bay is down - AEDELGOD

Could not connect to caching server.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thepiratebay.sx&#x2F;<p>Is it like this for everyone else?
======
fluxon
"Upgrading software, please check back in some minutes."

------
azefiel
Yep. Could not connect to caching server 00

------
pizn
What is this website?

~~~
fluxon
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pirate_Bay](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pirate_Bay)

------
Syngenetivc
Same problem

------
theslay
Same here

